# Georgia PE exam location has changed!!!



## KEG (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm sure everyone already knows but when I registered for the exam, the location came up as Perry instead of the normal test site of Macon. I emailed the board and they said it was not a mistake, that the Coliseum in Macon accidentally gave up the space the board had reserved for the test, so they moved the test site to Perry.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 5, 2009)

KEG said:


> I'm sure everyone already knows but when I registered for the exam, the location came up as Perry instead of the normal test site of Macon. I emailed the board and they said it was not a mistake, that the Coliseum in Macon accidentally gave up the space the board had reserved for the test, so they moved the test site to Perry.



I guess it would make too much f-ign sense to move it to Atlanta where 90% of the test takers reside. Instead, they move it 30 minutes further from Atlanta. What a bunch of dipshits.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 5, 2009)

KEG said:


> I'm sure everyone already knows but when I registered for the exam, the location came up as Perry instead of the normal test site of Macon. I emailed the board and they said it was not a mistake, that the Coliseum in Macon accidentally gave up the space the board had reserved for the test, so they moved the test site to Perry.


I'm sorry but its hard to believe it was accidentally given away, especially if the test is given there twice a yr for who knows how many yrs. They probably had some offer them more $$ for the space.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2009)

wow that sucks, I think there are maybe 3 hotels in perry, maybe 4?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 6, 2009)

A couple of guys here in the office who are planning on taking the test aren't to happy about the move. Like you said RG, there are not a lot of hotel rooms in Perry.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

the only good news for me is I was looking at renting a billboard on I-75, something like a $500 bucks to have "_Wa__it on your PE results at engineerboards.com_" and the space is a lot cheaper near perry than it is in Macon.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 6, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> I'm sorry but its hard to believe it was accidentally given away, especially if the test is given there twice a yr for who knows how many yrs. They probably had some offer them more $$ for the space.


It happened in KY when I took the exam. The test is almost always given in Lexington, but when the board when to book the convention center last April, somebody had already taken it. It worked out well for me since I live in Louisville and that's where I live. Even though the exam is a repetitive thing, it's not a very big income generator for venues.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 9, 2009)

When I took my EIT (now FE) in Ohio, the only place they gave the test was in Columbus. Kind of makes sense since it's pretty much right in the middle of the state, but it still sucks when you're in Cincinnati which is about 90 minutes away.

By the time I took my PE exam, they had changed it. They now give the exam in Cleveland, Columbus and Cincinnati. This seems perfect because now you've got a testing site in each of the three major metro areas in the state and they've basically got the state divided up in to thirds which should put just about everyone within fairly easy driving distance of at least one testing site.

I'm surprised more states haven't done this, especially a state as large as Georgia.


----------



## KEG (Feb 9, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> I'm surprised more states haven't done this, especially a state as large as Georgia.


It would make way too much sense to do that and anything that makes sense won't be coming from the GA board.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 9, 2009)

KEG said:


> It would make way too much sense to do that and anything that makes sense won't be coming from the GA board.


They do it for the FE, just not the PE.

:dunno:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 9, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> They do it for the FE, just not the PE.
> :dunno:


I think the FE rules are different. Rose-Hulman hosted a sitting for the FE in Terre Haute, IN, just because they have a captive audience for it. But I'm pretty sure that the only place you can take the PE in Indiana is Indianapolis.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 9, 2009)

I know a lot of states offer the FE at Universities. It makes sense, a lot of engineering students take the FE during their senior year of school (some programs require it)... I'm guessing that fewer people would take it then if they had to travel to take it.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 9, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I think the FE rules are different. Rose-Hulman hosted a sitting for the FE in Terre Haute, IN, just because they have a captive audience for it. But I'm pretty sure that the only place you can take the PE in Indiana is Indianapolis.


I really hadn't given it much thought. I had assumed (perhaps erroneously) that the shear number of people that took the FE made it unfeasible to hold the test at a single location. When I took the FE most of my classmates took it as well, even though most would (and have) gone on to careers where they won't need and therefore will never actually pursue their PE. Most took the FE 'just in case' they decided to go that route eventually.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 9, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I really hadn't given it much thought. I had assumed (perhaps erroneously) that the shear number of people that took the FE made it unfeasible to hold the test at a single location. When I took the FE most of my classmates took it as well, even though most would (and have) gone on to careers where they won't need and therefore will never actually pursue their PE. Most took the FE 'just in case' they decided to go that route eventually.


That would be me (plus the fact that it was free). Then I took the PE just to have a resume ornament...never planning on stamping drawings. Now I work for an A/E where I will need it, and I will probably start getting licensed in other states soon.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2009)

I took the EIT @ Ga Tech, it was very crowded (1997) I think back then you took it at either Tech or Savannah

I took the LSIT in a conference center in Gwinnett County, it was actually better suited than I think the Macon Colisuem was (where I took the PE)

I hope I dont have to visit any more of Georgia's testing centers, unless one day I actually try for the RLS (but looking doubtful at this time)


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 10, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> the only good news for me is I was looking at renting a billboard on I-75, something like a $500 bucks to have "_Wa__it on your PE results at engineerboards.com_" and the space is a lot cheaper near perry than it is in Macon.


 :appl: :appl: :appl: 
I guess Perry is either in greater need of some economic spendulus, or they are quickest on the payola. There's no way that was not a political decision.


----------



## Windgate (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anybody know anything about the new site in Perry? Address, lighting, parking, etc.


----------



## ca73 (Feb 14, 2009)

Windgate said:


> Does anybody know anything about the new site in Perry? Address, lighting, parking, etc.


I was told by ELSES that it is going to be at the National Fairgrounds but that could still change.


----------



## NEED2009 (Mar 19, 2009)

April 24-25, 2009 National Engineering and Land Surveying Exam Hosted by ELSES

Georgia Building Doors open 7:15am Exam begins 7:45am and goes until 5:00pm

For registration and additional information contact Niki Hagood 800-250-3196 Ext. 5213


----------



## vollEngineer (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone know the address yet in Georgia?


----------



## vollEngineer (Apr 2, 2009)

I mean - fairgrounds. Then I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## NEED2009 (Apr 3, 2009)

vollEngineer said:


> I mean - fairgrounds. Then I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


you should wait for your package coming from ELCES

April 24-25, 2009 National Engineering and Land Surveying Exam Hosted by ELSES

Georgia Building Doors open 7:15am Exam begins 7:45am and goes until 5:00pm

For registration and additional information contact Niki Hagood 800-250-3196 Ext. 5213


----------



## gte959s (May 1, 2009)

I ended up staying in the MicroTel in Perry and it was awesome! The drive to Perry sucked but hte Hotels are a lot better in Perry than the crappy Macon ones.


----------

